

Green iron - bootload
http://www.economist.com/science/tm/displayStory.cfm?source=hptextfeature&story_id=12587219

======
ars
I wonder what the chemistry here is. He writes that the iron gets oxidized in
the process, so some sort of reducing reaction with the pollutant, where the
iron grabs the oxygen?

Doesn't make sense though, because the water is full of much easier to react
free oxygen. Doesn't make sense in many other ways as well.

Maybe when he says the iron gets oxidized he means it reacts with the
pollutant? But that doesn't make sense either because I don't think iron
really reacts much with phosphorous or nitrogen.

So, is this fake or am I missing something large?

Edit: This seems relevant for some reason:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reduction_of_nitro_compounds>

Anyone have more info?

